# Critique these fillys conformation for a potential buy...Please



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

*Please note, I'm by no means a conformation expert. Elana's gonna come up and prove me wrong on everything, just you wait. 


1 is not proportionate at all. Ewe-necked and a small head. Not a looker and has a HUGE barrel. IMO, really heavy on front. She looks pieced together from different horses.
2 is the best one, Impo. She's proportional, well-muscled, beautiful head. However, she might be a tiny bit sickle hocked? Tiny bit downhill, also.
3 is alright. Downhill, under-muscled neck, and there's something about her front legs I do not like.
4 is a close second. Teeny bit downhill, she's got under-muscled hindquarters compared to number 1. Thin neck, small head.

All horses are beautiful, but some are more beautiful than others.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

The first & last one would probably be my pics. don't like others,mostly eliminated by their legs:shock: mind you alot of Judges seem to ignore that part of the halter horse....:-(.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

For all the lovely turn out, I would not buy any of them. 

Buckskin is sickle hocked, tied at the knee, light boned and tiny feet with upright pasterns. 

Overo is straight thru the hocks and alarmingly so, upright pasterns, long back and steep croup.

Chestnut roan is straight pasterns behind and alarmingly so, small round hocks, light boned, downhill build and back at the knee (almost looks like the horse is sore in front.. navicular?).

Bay is tied at the knee, terrible small feet, light bone below the hock into the rear pastern, flat chested and a very weak jaw and muzzle. 

My oh my.. if this is what the halter Quarterhorse has come to (tho these do not have that diaper butt thing going on well, the bucksin has it some) it is a sad day indeed.


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

See now, I told you guys so! I do agree, Elana. All of these halter horses are pretty bad, they wouldn't even place here.


----------



## twp (Aug 19, 2012)

I love the second one.. and last one.


----------



## harvesterdaughter (Dec 8, 2012)

I think the paint looks the best.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Halter QH's worry me... I have to say that #2 looks best to me, looks slightly less pumpkin-supported-by-toothpicks.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I do not like how none of them have proper hind pasterns...There are breeders out there who care to notice and breed horses fully proper.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

All of them are disgusting to me. Not one of them is a horse id like to have. Ever. Poor, poor, poor animals. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I know very little about QHs. However, is this considered top halter quality in the breed today? I always have rather wondered, why the breed seems to be split into halter and working types. Surely, a good example of the breed should be both. I tried really hard to like something about each of the horses pictures. If I had to say anything nice, I'd probably like horse number two, and only from mid barrel forward. No good rears to match up with that, from any of them. And maybe the worst bunch of legs in any breed, I've seen for a long time.

Lizzie


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Since they are all halter horses and bred for that purpose, they are all showing the same conformation faults. And these horses would win at breed show competition, because what you see is what judges are placing.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Do any judges refuse to place such horses? Do any refuse to give out a first place ribbon? 

Lizzie


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I was doing some reading on Halter bred horses earlier and found this, which I love.

Halter Industry

"I also know of a majority of halter horses that end up finished with their careers at ages when most horses are just starting to work. They are retired early due to “injury”. What injury? Did they sprain their jaws eating all that high protein feed and alfalfa hay? Or perhaps they drove their post legs into the ground too hard and injured their joints. Sounds plausible."

"Where does this lead us? To the fact that our halter judges are muscle blind and they will forgive just about every fault, except a missing limb, as long as the horse is built like a feeder calf."

It's a shame, but the filly's OP is asking about probably are quality Halter horses.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Why are the judges allowing this? A functional horse is a pretty horse. These horses are not functional! How sad, humans are so selfish. A horse, whatever their breed when shown at halter should have great conformation! None of these horses have even good conformation in my eyes. Horses need great conformation when competing in performance classes, halter should not be any different!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

goneriding said:


> Why are the judges allowing this? A functional horse is a pretty horse. These horses are not functional! How sad, humans are so selfish. A horse, whatever their breed when shown at halter should have great conformation! None of these horses have even good conformation in my eyes. Horses need great conformation when competing in performance classes, halter should not be any different!


It has been like this for decades. It's halter....that is all they do and are bred for. It's just the way it is.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

No different than AKC and German "Show Line" German Shepherds. They win as long as they can trot around a ring and look pretty... No matter if they run and hide under the nearest bed if there is a loud noise or a disturbance. 

The only way to change it is to not support it by purchasing OR showing these animals. But there is a LOT of money involved, so it won't change and that is too bad for the horses (or dogs) involved.


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

In all honesty, halter shows are just like lamb shows except for the part where you sell them to slaughter.


----------



## HalterHorseGirl (Dec 15, 2012)

I posted this on here for critique on which filly is better not a start bashing the halter horse industry!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smitty75 (Apr 14, 2011)

the second one is the best but i do agree with other people that i wouldn't buy that one either. >Overo is straight thru the hocks and alarmingly so, upright pasterns, long back and steep croup.< as someone else said before me is definitely right. but if these are your only choices definitely go for the 2nd one!


----------



## smitty75 (Apr 14, 2011)

also people who are bashing the halter industry, yeah there are some problems but this girl just wanted some advice, not your criticism over what she does.


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

Elana said:


> No different than AKC and German "Show Line" German Shepherds. They win as long as they can trot around a ring and look pretty... No matter if they run and hide under the nearest bed if there is a loud noise or a disturbance.
> 
> The only way to change it is to not support it by purchasing OR showing these animals. But there is a LOT of money involved, so it won't change and that is too bad for the horses (or dogs) involved.


They can't even trot around a ring and look pretty. Humped back on one extreme, ski sloped on the other and weak wobbly hind ends on both. I have said it before, when humans get involved in showing and breeding animals, all common sense and compassion flies out the window.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

gogaited said:


> They can't even trot around a ring and look pretty. Humped back on one extreme, ski sloped on the other and weak wobbly hind ends on both. I have said it before, when humans get involved in showing and breeding animals, all common sense and compassion flies out the window.


 
I agree. I hate that people will begin to morph (through breeding) animals into something they like the looks of but that has lost all function (other then how they look) and in many cases lose their soundness. Same with many breeds of dogs. Some people just can't have things too extreeme it seems.


----------

